# ID8 - identitii Limited



## System (22 August 2018)

identitii Limited is an emerging Australian software company providing enterprise software for financial services and banking institutions.  

Established in 2014, identitii has developed its own proprietary product called Serra, an application that enables the secure and trusted exchange of information (such as "Know Your Transaction" information) over financial networks, powered by a secure private blockchain.  

identitii developed Serra through a two and a half year in-house research and development program, and has a long term product roadmap for additional features or 'add-ons'.

identitii's objective is to continue to commercialise its product, Serra, in the financial services industry and to build a global information network for financial institutions using Serra, to enable the secure, trusted and auditable exchange of detailed information over any financial network.

It is anticipated that ID8 will list on the ASX during September 2018.

https://identitii.com/


----------



## So_Cynical (30 October 2019)

ID8 listed 1 year ago at 0.75 CPS and currently trades at around half that price, burning thru about a million per quarter but with some very interesting and
timely fintech, the platform is called Overlay+ and it uses blockchain technology to enable seamless transfers that can be tracked and verified automatically
requiring no manual input, completely compliant with the new ISO 20022 KYC standard.

They have a licence agreement with HSBC Global (UK) and only recently signed a new agreement with HSBC Aust for the Overlay+ platform, the tech is up
and running and licenced with one of the big global banks, a hell of an endorsement. The ISO 20022 standard is global and pretty much all banks need
to be compliant by 2023, add to that the new open banking regime that kicks off in Aust in March next year, and it's like a perfect storm.
~


----------



## So_Cynical (20 November 2019)

A very good announcement last week flew right under the radar.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191113/pdf/44bjc3ztg5hgw1.pdf

Identitii has partnered with US fintech Symphony providing Symphony’s existing 400+ clients and its 450,000 users secure access to Identitii’s Overlay+ platform. Symphony was
founded by Goldman Sachs as an internal secure messaging system, in 2014 a whos who of global banking came on board with financing to improve the platform, Bank of America,
BNY Mellon, BlackRock, Citadel, Citi, Credit Suisse, Deutsche Bank, Goldman Sachs, HSBC, Jefferies, JPMorgan, Maverick, Morgan Stanley, Nomura and Wells Fargo.

Symphony has the trusted, secure, encrypted messaging platform and Identitii has the secure, auditable, encrypted, transfer and payments platform, seems like a perfect partnership
considering the requirements of ISO 20022 and open banking.


----------



## barney (20 November 2019)

So_Cynical said:


> A very good announcement last week flew right under the radar.




Know nothing about this but thanks for the prompt SC.

I see not 1 trade made today?? Is that correct?  Not generally a good sign but at the moment who knows!

Quick squiz at the chart is actually pretty interesting given the recent "odd" (potentially in a good way) price action


----------



## So_Cynical (21 November 2019)

barney said:


> Know nothing about this but thanks for the prompt SC.
> 
> I see not 1 trade made today?? Is that correct?  Not generally a good sign but at the moment who knows!




Thinly traded and certainly not much demand in general, could take a while - i have patience, oh and calling a bottom (double) for future reference.


----------



## jbocker (27 November 2019)

UP 50+% today with no announcement (that I can see).  ???
It has jumped a bit early So_Cynical for your Dec Competition tip.
Maybe it will jump some more when an announcement made?


----------



## Miner (27 November 2019)

@So_Cynical  the man from Hamelin 
You are on the money. Congrats.
Which also mean my tip will slide to probably 5th by the end of Nov with your and others are going to be in the top.
Nice competition. It has been boring with IMU on the top for 20 days.


----------



## So_Cynical (2 January 2020)

Some erratic price swings over the last 5/6 months, general direction is positive with higher lows and higher volume, on the negative side lower highs, still im upbeat thinking the low conviction holders exiting is a positive.
~


----------



## So_Cynical (5 February 2020)

Investor presentation out today, some very valid reasons to be interested in this stock.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200203/pdf/44dsfwyv6xjz52.pdf


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 February 2020)

and now, at the request of ID8, in Trading Halt pending the release of an announcement regarding a *proposed equity raise *to be conducted by* way of an institutional placement*


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 May 2020)

hibernation over.

reinstated after 4 months, but the Buy Sell spread looks feeble. 5c to 17c.


----------



## barney (14 May 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> hibernation over.
> 
> reinstated after 4 months, but the Buy Sell spread looks feeble. 5c to 17c.




Being belted unfortunately for holders  Cap raise at 7 cents didn't exactly show a lot of confidence.  

Currently trading at 10 cents   On the positive side, the Volume is low.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 May 2020)

barney said:


> Being belted unfortunately for holders  Cap raise at 7 cents didn't exactly show a lot of confidence.
> 
> Currently trading at 10 cents   On the positive side, the Volume is low.



The *1:1 *cap raise!


----------



## So_Cynical (14 May 2020)

barney said:


> Being belted unfortunately for holders  Cap raise at 7 cents didn't exactly show a lot of confidence.
> 
> Currently trading at 10 cents   On the positive side, the Volume is low.




Holding above the 1 for 1 cap raise price, was always going to go down, the 7c issue price was realistic 
and well supported, news relating to the Standard and Chartered Bank trial should be coming through soon.


----------



## Knobby22 (14 May 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> The *1:1 *cap raise!



Wow!.
Suss on the name too.

How do you say it?
if you use the version of the I as in In
.....then it sounds like Idiot


----------



## barney (14 May 2020)

So_Cynical said:


> the 7c issue price was realistic
> and well supported.




Large drops always tweak my contrarian interest.

From what I read, it appears that two of the Major Shareholders in '275 Invest' and 'KTM Ventures' had the bulk of application for new shares ...

The Underwriter Gleneagle Securities had a sub underwriting arrangement with KTM, so effectively,* KTM will be taking up the complete shortfall *of 15+ million shares

Ex Director *Martin Rogers* (who stood down last October) is a substantial SH of *KTM Ventures*.

Caveat in the original Prospectus that 275 Invest (Chairman Nick Armstrong is also the beneficiary of 275) that they intend to take up their entitlement *pending* being able to arrange debt financing.

So my take on all the above is that Martin Rogers has basically swung a pretty good deal for a hell of a lot of cheap shares  ….. and will possibly also take up 275  Invest entitlement as well if I'm reading between the lines correctly.

So the washup of all the above will see ex Director Rogers hold a majority stake in the Company and he wont be selling on market so that is a good thing.

He obviously sees a lot of value/potential in the Co. and has obviously swung a good deal to take advantage of the Co. needing some cashflow.

The contrarian in me says all the above makes it a low risk "accumulate" ….. My main unknown is why Martin Rogers relinquished his Directorship last year but now wants a big slice of the pie

What is your take on the above @So_Cynical


----------



## So_Cynical (14 May 2020)

barney said:


> What is your take on the above @So_Cynical




The whole cap raise was only 1.9 million so keeping things in perspective - just a half decent house in Eastern Sydney, the fact the some people close to the company are willing to put more money into the business is a very good sign, the premise of the business is to imbed data into transactions, who, what, why, when and how, ISO 20022 is global and while COVID may push back some implementation it wont stop it.

ISO 20022 is a big change and ID8 has the fintech to make that change simple and easy.

Some info on ISO 20022 below
https://www.iso20022.org/


----------



## barney (14 May 2020)

So_Cynical said:


> ISO 20022 is a big change and ID8 has the fintech to make that change simple and easy.




Yeah cheers for that …. As a side point, I placed an order in the queue earlier today for a modest amount of shares based on my assumptions of all the above … 

So I am now a shareholder ....... 

I like it when Major Shareholders are happy to punt on the future of their Co. … The fact that they get their shares at a discount is just a part of the process, and I have no problem with that.

The close today was not great, but expected …. Tomorrows close will tell more.


----------



## So_Cynical (30 May 2020)

11 days since the issue of new shares and resumption of trading and the SP has held above the 7c issue price 100% of the time, that has to be a positive.

From here whey really really need a new customer, must lock in some new revenue.
~


----------



## Miner (30 May 2020)

At the outset sincere apology to @So_Cynical who is one of the long standing stalwarts on this forum and tipped for ID8 to say that I am not nosy . I get always curious on some of the tips and tipsters.
So I googled about ID and found this website -  https://walletinvestor.com/asx-stock-forecast/id8-stock-prediction - predicted the price at the end of 1 year. Is it believable or Walletinvestor is a front of short sellers ?


----------



## So_Cynical (30 May 2020)

Miner said:


> At the outset sincere apology to @So_Cynical who is one of the long standing stalwarts on this forum and tipped for ID8 to say that I am not nosy . I get always curious on some of the tips and tipsters.
> So I googled about ID and found this website -  https://walletinvestor.com/asx-stock-forecast/id8-stock-prediction - predicted the price at the end of 1 year. Is it believable or Walletinvestor is a front of short sellers ?




1 year forecast 0.0000001 

There are many sites now that auto write simple stories about all stocks to attract clicks, they automatically run simple 
scans for the basic financials thus any stocks that burn cash and have a downwards chart dont rate well.


----------



## barney (1 June 2020)

So_Cynical said:


> 11 days since the issue of new shares and resumption of trading and the SP has held above the 7c issue price 100% of the time




Agree.  I ended up buying a few more after my initial purchase based on that point.  The share issue was taken up by S/H not likely to sell so I saw it as an accumulate.

It is super tightly held and still has a tiny market cap so there is plenty of headroom if they can get the ball rolling.

The Presentation today was well received with a bit more depth hitting the market.  I've never owned a Fin/Tech Co before but after researching I can see the potential you speak of @So_Cynical and will probably hold this for a while now. 

If it gets back to around 20 cents I suspect I will owe you a beer or two for the heads up (That would be two Cartons by the way)


----------



## So_Cynical (1 June 2020)

barney said:


> It is super tightly held and still has a tiny market cap so there is plenty of headroom if they can get the ball rolling.
> 
> The Presentation today was well received with a bit more depth hitting the market.




The longest journey is taken 1 step at a time, for ID8 those steps are customers and they need to land a new one soon and then keep them coming at a rate of at least one every 2 or 3 months.

Based on simple cash burn and revenue they need at least 2 new customers to get close to break even operationally, after that its blue sky.


----------



## barney (10 July 2020)

Today's announcement regarding the "Overlay + FX" received little interest from punters in general.

CEO John Rayment obviously sees some potential in the idea given his previous Foreign Exchange experience.

As stated in the announcement:  _Product market fit for Overlay+ FX has been validated following the success of a pilot program with a tier-one global bank._

Not sure how much potential revenue this type of programme can bring in, but if they keep throwing logs on the fire, sooner or later they should start to burn.

Any thoughts @So_Cynical ?


----------



## So_Cynical (10 July 2020)

The FX announcement is a good one, very positive as the platform can really help speed up and automate transactions, opens ID8
up to a new universe of businesses that trade FX, assuming non bank type FX platform providers, may also allows some of those 
providers to move away from CFD type products to direct market.


----------



## barney (10 July 2020)

So_Cynical said:


> The FX announcement is a good one,




Yeah Cheers for that.  These types of Stocks are way out of my knowledge base, but I get the impression the Company is manned by very clever people which is always a plus.

A bit more supply crept in today around the 10 cent mark.  Hopefully the buyers keep reciprocating


----------



## barney (27 July 2020)

Bit of pushing and shoving going on with this but I get the feeling that the shoving will eventually end up substantially to the upside. 

Today's high Volume wide ranging bar is a bit of a statement after the last couple of days trading with the Supply at 10 cents seemingly taken out.  We shall see.


----------



## barney (13 August 2020)

Volume is up.  Price is up. Something's up.

Chart wise it looks like the last couple of weeks pushing down to 8.5 was the last of the downside for a while.


----------



## So_Cynical (13 August 2020)

27% is an extraordinary jump with no announcement, not for the first time a day of massive volume.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 August 2020)

so, what's the story? speeding ticket? Retrace? 

The pointy end of the market seems to be driven more and more by these sorts of leaps. Are they algo driven, or tip sheets, or traders with fast connections. (probably a combo of all, plus others we might learn about eventually)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 August 2020)

barney said:


> Volume is up.  Price is up. Something's up.
> 
> Chart wise it looks like the last couple of weeks pushing down to 8.5 was the last of the downside for a while.
> 
> View attachment 107485





So_Cynical said:


> 27% is an extraordinary jump with no announcement, not for the first time a day of massive volume.






Dona Ferentes said:


> so, what's the story? speeding ticket? Retrace?
> 
> The pointy end of the market seems to be driven more and more by these sorts of leaps. Are they algo driven, or tip sheets, or traders with fast connections. (probably a combo of all, plus others we might learn about eventually)




Who knows, just make hay while the sun shines. I'm no good on penny stocks. Never have been. The only penny sector stocks that haven't gone crazy are Oilers, and I'm looking at them as we speak.

IT, Cyber, Defence, and of course Gold, Silver and rare earths have all gone up. I blame all the incel hipsters stuck at home with nothing to do except trade and you know what. 

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> so, what's the story? speeding ticket? Retrace?
> 
> The pointy end of the market seems to be driven more and more by these sorts of leaps. Are they algo driven, or tip sheets, or traders with fast connections. (probably a combo of all, plus others we might learn about eventually)



I had a bit of a dig in to this outfit and there is little information apart from the chart action to guide anyone outside the company.

I would agree that it is extraordinary it has not had a speeding ticket amid precious few announcements.

We live in strange times.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 August 2020)

For what it's worth, I did notice that 99% of trades yesterday in ID8 were through ASX and not Chi-X.

gg


----------



## barney (18 August 2020)

barney said:


> Volume is up.  Price is up. Something's up.




Mmmm ....

The Market Depth can never be trusted with this little Yo-Yo, but the Circles are telling a different story at the moment.  Interesting recent movement.


----------



## So_Cynical (18 August 2020)

And still no speeding ticket from the ASX, the becoming a substantial hold ann from 4 days ago appears 
to be an individual investor that decided to stump up 650K for a little over 5% of the company.

Has to be some sort of announcement this week to help explain this extraordinary run up on no news.


----------



## barney (20 August 2020)

So_Cynical said:


> And still no speeding ticket from the ASX,




Just touched 20 cents .... At this point in time, I wish I'd bought more


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 August 2020)

barney said:


> Just touched 20 cents .... At this point in time, I wish I'd bought more



lol.

I threw an ounce of Gold at this on the close. Out of respect for your analysis @barney 

gg


----------



## barney (20 August 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> lol.  I threw an ounce of Gold at this on the close. Out of respect for your analysis @barney gg




Damn it Garpal, I am under enough pressure in my normal day to day life without high profile punters such as yourself backing Specs based on my opinion

I think you should blame @So_Cynical if it goes Pear Shaped! Of course, if it goes to a Dollar, it was all my brilliance! (I know you like a Cigar)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 August 2020)

barney said:


> Damn it Garpal, I am under enough pressure in my normal day to day life without high profile punters such as yourself backing Specs based on my opinion
> 
> I think you should blame @So_Cynical if it goes Pear Shaped! Of course, if it goes to a Dollar, it was all my brilliance! (I know you like a Cigar)



Thanks @barney and of course @So_Cynical . I realised S_C should have been lauded after the post could not be edited..

I must admit as a long term trader it takes some getting used to throwing the yellow metal at these penny stocks. A different cheaper broker. Fast tech.

Cohiba has also attracted me because of the name.

gg


----------



## barney (20 August 2020)

Your thanks could be both unnecessary and unwarranted at this stage Garps ... 

If however you make a few bob, I will be more than happy on your behalf. 

If ID8 goes to crap however, you can feel secure knowing you are not the only one going down the tube!


----------



## So_Cynical (21 August 2020)

All my fault  note that ID8's mystery individual investor now has 6.32% of the company, looks like about 50% of the 
volume over the last 6 trading days has been this single individual buying. If this gentleman decides to get out as fast 
as he bought in...yikes!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 August 2020)

Trading Halt ... back Tuesday


> pending the release of an announcement in relation a *material contract*.


----------



## barney (21 August 2020)

Indeed "SC"   Lets hope the large punter has good intentions.

The price action scenario may all be revealed next Tuesday (Trading Halt .. Material Contract)

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200821/pdf/44lr9lgrywpk1w.pdf

ps Beat me to it DF


----------



## So_Cynical (21 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Trading Halt ... back Tuesday






barney said:


> (Trading Halt .. Material Contract)




Mystery Man KB now has 7.45% ~ Material Contract, assuming they have signed a major new contract, any new customers would be good.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 August 2020)

barney said:


> Indeed "SC"   Lets hope the large punter has good intentions.
> 
> The price action scenario may all be revealed next Tuesday (Trading Halt .. Material Contract)
> 
> ...



Is this an ASF record ..... holding a stock for 5 minutes before it goes in to a trading halt after the end of the trading day.

gg


----------



## peter2 (21 August 2020)

They're just ID'ing that gold bar GG used. Seems it's a bit dirty.


----------



## barney (21 August 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Is this an ASF record ..... holding a stock for 5 minutes before it goes in to a trading halt after the end of the trading day. gg




I can top that Garps. (My Trading Halt was literally 10 seconds after my last "average down" on an attempted Day Trade which went horribly life changing)

I did that many many years ago when greener than a cucumber salad laced with broccoli and peas.

And lost about 75K on one trade, then followed that up with another 25-30K in losses while in distress

It gets better ...

*The money was borrowed!*  (True story) 

The fact that I'm still here to talk about that constantly amazes me. (I can smile about it now but never laugh !!)

I owe quite a bit to @Trembling Hand who helped me through a rough patch and got me back on a positive track  Thanks TH

Anyway, I think you will do well out of the ID8 T/Halt Garps. I hope others including myself do too

ps And for the record, I've got all the above losses back (with interest) so its not a "Steven King" ending!

More like a "Mary Poppins" ..... or a "Rocky"  (Yo)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 August 2020)

barney said:


> I can top that Garps. (My Trading Halt was literally 10 seconds after my last "average down" on an attempted Day Trade which went horribly life changing)
> 
> I did that many many years ago when greener than a cucumber salad laced with broccoli and peas.
> 
> ...



What an incredible recovery. I have a story but that tops it. 

Good on you @barney and @Trembling Hand .

After Covid we should have an ASF AGM especially for those of us who learnt the Kenny Rogers way, and for the few, the very, very few blessed with continuous wins.. 

gg


----------



## barney (21 August 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> What an incredible recovery. I have a story but that tops it.  Good on you @barney and @Trembling Hand . After Covid we should have an ASF AGM especially for those of us who learnt the Kenny Rogers way, and for the few, the very, very few blessed with continuous wins..gg




Indeed Garps ..... I feel very fortunate to have come out the other side of that catastrophe  

It was in a very very dark place for 2-3 years. 

That was basically why I radiated to ASF way back then to try and find some answers (Thanks @Joe Blow and all the helpful Punters)   

The depression (3 years) was crippling and it took around 9-10 years before I started turning things around financially.  Hopefully that continues 

My sense of humour has been back for a few years now so all is good


----------



## frugal.rock (24 August 2020)

barney said:


> It was in a very very dark place for 2-3 years.



Ditto... hoping my Buddy looks after me...

JUST ANNOUNCED.

Mastercard and Identitii sign five-year agreement Overlay+ enables the secure and auditable collection and sharing of information related to financial transactions
Highlights:
• Identitii has signed a five-year Agreement with Mastercard 
• Agreement enables Identitii to sell to and work with any Mastercard business globally
24 August 2020 - Identitii Limited (Identitii, Company) (ASX:ID8), the award winning RegTech helping reduce regulatory risk without replacing existing systems, is pleased to announce it has signed a five-year Master Services Agreement (MSA, Agreement) with Mastercard International Incorporated (Mastercard).

Commenting on the announcement, John Rayment, CEO, Identitii, says:
“We are thrilled to announce that we have signed an agreement with Mastercard, who we have had a relationship with since participating in their Start Path program in 2018. What the MSA does is give us the opportunity to licence our Overlay+ platform to any Mastercard 
business globally. It is the first step in a process, following which we agree specific statements of work which outline how Overlay+ will be used to address particular needs in 
their business. We look forward to providing an update on specific projects in due course.”

In a halt I believe however indicative price is at 30 cent. If it holds, over 50% gap up.
Happy for holders. Not held.


----------



## barney (24 August 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> lol.
> 
> I threw an ounce of Gold at this on the close. Out of respect for your analysis @barneygg




I feel a lot better now Garps ... Hopefully you can afford a few extra cigars this week


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Ditto... hoping my Buddy looks after me...
> 
> JUST ANNOUNCED.
> 
> ...



and the rest. open 43, hit 49c, now retreating to a modest sub 100% lift


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 August 2020)

barney said:


> I feel a lot better now Garps ... Hopefully you can afford a few extra cigars this week





Dona Ferentes said:


> and the rest. open 43, hit 49c, now retreating to a modest sub 100% lift



Thanks @barney. It wasn't exactly a dart buy, more a w.t. after a long week, at the close on Friday, although ASF knowledge helped and not least chart action and I agree a shout out to @Joe Blow .

I like ID8 tech.

I have had to beat my man Josef Švejk severely about his thick skull this morning as he prepared my boiled eggs underdone. I was so distracted I failed to get out of ID8 as some funds did at 49c at the open to be buying back in as we speak at 29c. Never trust a Checko, as we used say in Vienna, pictured below when he was fit. I pulled him through some barbed wire near Sentilj in the late 1970's.

Good trading and investing to all.





gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 August 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Never trust a Checko, as we used say in Vienna, pictured below when he was fit. I pulled him through some barbed wire near Sentilj in the late 1970's.



Prague is west of Vienna


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Prague is west of Vienna



I tried explaining that to Smiley at Hounslow. 

gg


----------



## frugal.rock (24 August 2020)

Your a proper laugh you are GG.
A one man riot !


----------



## barney (14 September 2020)

Little gap up on the Open this morning has been backed by some buying interest today.  Sell side is currently being fed at 26 cents so a 24.5-25 cent close won't surprise ..... 26 or higher will be very bullish.

Investor Preso out soon for anyone wishing to book in for their Webcast

_*Identitii FY20 Investor Webcast Highlights: • FY20 investor webcast is scheduled for:  Thursday 24 September  1pm – 2pm AEST *_
*
For details or to register visit www.identitii.com/fy20-investor-webcast   A recording will be made available following the event 
*
_*Time: 1pm – 2pm AEST To register: www.identitii.com/fy20-investor-webcast *_


----------



## barney (14 September 2020)

barney said:


> 26 or higher will be very bullish.




The Volume is modest so the 26 cent close is positive but not yet definitive.  

However, if I were a punting man, I'd like to think there will be further rises in the near term with this little fella.  

Happy to just whistle along in the meantime


----------



## barney (15 October 2020)

Downhill since my last post. Volume has been basically non existent to make any judgement on.  

Looks like it will continue to meander till some more "important" news comes to hand.

That aside, todays news on winning the prestigious Global Reg Tech Competition is nothing to sneeze about.


*Highlights:

• Identitii wins global FinTech and RegTech competition at Sibos 
• Sibos is the largest financial services conference in the world 
• Win validates the company’s new strategic direction 
• Means more global brand awareness and introductions to financial institutions




*


----------



## So_Cynical (16 October 2020)

The Sibos win is a reasonably big deal, certainly lots of very high level industry exposure anyway.









						Identitii Wins Global RegTech Competition at Sibos 2020 | Identitii
					

Identitii has won the hotly contested global FinTech competition at the world's largest financial services and FinTech event, Sibos 2020.




					identitii.com


----------



## barney (21 October 2020)

So_Cynical said:


> The Sibos win is a reasonably big deal, certainly lots of very high level industry exposure anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very positive announcement this morning.  Another step forward with the Mastercard arrangement.  
This little minnow swims with big sharks!

*Commenting on the announcement, John Rayment, CEO, Identitii, says: *

_“We are really pleased to announce our first project with Mastercard, following the Master Services Agreement announced in August. 

Mastercard will use Overlay+ to support secure information sharing over its cross-border payments network, simplifying financial crime compliance and streamlining payment operations. 

It is also important validation of Identitii’s new strategy to connect financial services businesses with their global network of partners and customers, making it easier for them to ensure compliance with all jurisdictions and regulators, without replacing legacy technology.” _


----------



## barney (23 November 2020)

ID8 is back up sniffing around the 20 cent region. Its been a tough chart to read sometimes but current price action has played out before. 

Increasing but modest Volume looks positive.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 November 2020)

Trading halt... Raising capital by way of a placement


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 November 2020)

$6 million in fresh equity via a $4 million placement and $2 million share purchase plan.

The placement was pried at 14.6¢ a share, which represented a 27 per cent discount to Identitii's last close and a 15.6 per cent discount to its 15-day volume-weighted average price.

Money raised would go towards working capital, product development and marketing.


----------



## barney (24 November 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> $6 million in fresh equity via a $4 million placement and $2 million share purchase plan. The placement was pried at 14.6¢ a share, which represented a 27 per cent discount to Identitii's last close and a 15.6 per cent discount to its 15-day volume-weighted average price. Money raised would go towards working capital, product development and marketing.




Nearly every Stock I own has either just done, or is doing a Cap Raise at the moment  All part of the game of course.

14.6 cents seems a fair price given the recent price action.  Be interesting how much it drops on the re-open. 

If it holds 17 cents that would be a win in my books. Back to the CR price would be a fail. I backing it to stay firm


----------



## So_Cynical (30 November 2020)

barney said:


> 14.6 cents seems a fair price given the recent price action.  Be interesting how much it drops on the re-open.
> 
> If it holds 17 cents that would be a win in my books. Back to the CR price would be a fail. I backing it to stay firm




Price action 17 to 19 cents, so far so good, they really need to land a few new clients.


----------



## barney (11 December 2020)

Announcement/ Trading Halt re Patent Application update .... Any thoughts on the significance here @So_Cynical ?

Perhaps the time has elapsed so they must make the Patent "public" ... A trading halt seems more than required for just that so hopefully there is more to it  (in a good way of course)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 December 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> $6 million in fresh equity via a $4 million placement and $2 million share purchase plan.
> 
> The placement was pried at 14.6¢ a share, which represented a 27 per cent discount to Identitii's last close and a 15.6 per cent discount to its 15-day volume-weighted average price.
> 
> Money raised would go towards working capital, product development and marketing.



I got caught up in the madness which is ID8 buying before the gap higher in August and fortunately selling out a few days later at some profit.

It is too full of sophisticated investors for me.

The chart is in rather a downtrend.

There be monsters in these waters as pirates used say in unknown seas.





gg


----------



## barney (11 December 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> There be monsters in these waters as pirates used say in unknown seas gg




You may be right there Captain ... Arhh 

I'm in for the longer term ride on little fella now ... bring out the cannons and hoist up the main-sail


----------



## So_Cynical (15 December 2020)

Payable - An app for quickly linking a payment method to a bill/biller, CBA kicked in 150K.









						Home | Payble
					

Payble offers insight led flexible payment options and customer engagement tools for a proactive approach to rates payments. Get more control and never miss a bill again!




					payble.com.au


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 December 2020)

So_Cynical said:


> Payable - An app for quickly linking a payment method to a bill/biller, CBA kicked in 150K.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can hear the sound of barking.

Fundamentals are dog dish pie in the sky. 

150k from CBA is the equivalent of me giving 20c to a busker.

It’s a trading stock run by mates who have credentials and contacts with the big end of town imo.

gg


----------



## barney (15 December 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I can hear the sound of barking.
> Fundamentals are dog dish pie in the sky.




That's a bit cruel Garps  .... The boys have achieved some impressive milestones in their quest for recognition. 

They are trying to crack nuts in the big end of town which can take a bit of time ... 

Mainly because there are a lot of nuts in the big end of town  




Garpal Gumnut said:


> 150k from CBA is the equivalent of me giving 20c to a busker.




Lol  ...  Possibly a fair call.   

PS  I wonder who at CBA authorized the decision to actually throw a bit of spare change at ID8? ..... It does show that someone at CBA has noticed them "busking" in the tunnel on the way to work though Garps?  What say ye to that .... Ahrrr


----------



## So_Cynical (15 December 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> 150k from CBA is the equivalent of me giving 20c to a busker.




150K would have to be some sort of record in corporate underinvestment.


----------



## noirua (27 December 2020)

*Identitii (ASX:ID8)* is addressing the challenge of helping banks and corporates know more about their transactions and counter-parties in real-time. Its flagship product, Overlay+ uses blockchain technology to create a trail of financial data and identity documents for compliance.

Keeping information secure has been one of the key selling points of blockchain, and is front of mind for *Kyckr (ASX:KYK)*. Kyckr is a Know Your Customer (KYC) company that has developed a corporate identity blockchain service to help financial services companies meet their increasingly onerous identity obligations.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 December 2020)

barney said:


> That's a bit cruel Garps  .... The boys have achieved some impressive milestones in their quest for recognition.
> 
> They are trying to crack nuts in the big end of town which can take a bit of time ...
> 
> ...



There are many outfits presently in Syd and Mel burdened by those with a run of bad luck and/or too many bitter alimony payments. I am not saying this is the case with this mob.

Nonetheless we are in that time of year when the smart money are registered truck drivers living in Qld and the idiot young catchfart cousins are left in charge of broking houses, so to be honest nothing would surprise me in this speccie end of town.

gg


----------



## barney (31 January 2021)

Picked this little battler in the Feb Monthly comp.

Chart doesnt look good and a few punters are jumping ship even though the quarterly was as expected. Given the negativety, its seems logical it's ready to reverse, lol.


----------



## barney (3 February 2021)

Interesting turn of events with this arvos Announcement.

In 2 days ago

Out Today.


----------



## barney (3 February 2021)

Normally I would say that looks really BAD for the Company, then you find stuff like this ...


----------



## barney (3 February 2021)

That is last year's news, however, a $million dollar fine says you are/have been a "naughty boy"!


I'd say the Company realised they made a poor decision with the initial appointment and cut it out quickly.

Applause for that, but Thumbs down for not doing the due diligence initially if that is the case.

Could work either way for their Share Price.  Hopefully the Market is in a friendly mood and rewards them for their quick action!

And not punish them for their sloppy research, if they screwed up on that!


----------



## So_Cynical (3 February 2021)

barney said:


> That is last year's news, however, a $million dollar fine says you are/have been a "naughty boy"!
> 
> 
> I'd say the Company realised they made a poor decision with the initial appointment and cut it out quickly.
> ...




Certainly not a good look.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 February 2021)

barney said:


> Interesting turn of events with this arvos Announcement.
> 
> In 2 days ago
> 
> ...






barney said:


> Normally I would say that looks really BAD for the Company, then you find stuff like this ...
> 
> View attachment 119494



I traded this back in Aug. 2020 when it jumped from my buy price in the high teen cents to the 40c's mark. I sold eventually in the low 20's.

I believe on subsequent investigation that Mr.Porges is not the only gentleman in that crew with a panache for living on the oil of a raggy smell.

Many of the board and executive are highly regarded, I am told, by the higher echelons of our major financial institutions.

Enough said.

gg


----------



## barney (3 February 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Many of the board and executive are highly regarded, I am told, by the higher echelons of our major financial institutions.  Enough said.gg





Thank you for that Garps. 

Obviously this Mr. Porges was not up to the required level of "high flying" that our Company expects then, lol.

Given the above, I imagine that might put me out of running for the Chairman position??

Myself and most of my "associates" actually still get blisters when they/we do a days work!  

Back when I was a boy etc etc lol


I actually still hold a reasonable amount of ID8, so I hope this is not a silver bullet!!

ps I'm sure it's not.


----------



## barney (16 February 2021)

Just when you started to get the feeling ID8 was totally unloved, the punters have returned today.

News perhaps?   Their technology seems to solve a myriad of financial security problems but they seem to have trouble securing buyers.

I'm working on the principal that one big contract could start an avalanche⛷️


----------



## barney (16 February 2021)

1pm and the punters are still digging at ID8.   Over 15 million shares traded.  Currently at $0.18 cents but jumped as high as $0.19 earlier

Who knows if there is any substance to the move or whether it is just being worked over after the retrace. The Close might give an idea.

Not complaining especially if it holds today's gains. It's been a bit lean of late.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 February 2021)

barney said:


> 1pm and the punters are still digging at ID8.   Over 15 million shares traded.  Currently at $0.18 cents but jumped as high as $0.19 earlier
> 
> Who knows if there is any substance to the move or whether it is just being worked over after the retrace. The Close might give an idea.
> 
> Not complaining especially if it holds today's gains. It's been a bit lean of late.



Good one @barney. I might have a look at this private schoolboys outfit again. I bought in at around 17c and blow me down it went to 40c. last year

My favourite trading computer is in having a triple bypass so when it’s back I’ll let you know if I hop on. All good fortune with it.

gg


----------



## barney (16 February 2021)

I have to say, that if I'm wrong on this one, I will have to re-assess my "monitoring skills" 

Chart wise, ID8 is on the cusp of something important, technically.

Fundamentally, I am expecting to see some confirmation of today's price action within a few days-to a few weeks

Spec-Land often manifests "after the event" technically, but the Chart action today says something is brewing!







ps Good on ya Garps (@Garpal Gumnut )    It's been an interesting Stock to follow this little fellow. The "Vibe" tells me that this year is going to be important.

Today was out of the blue but telling I think


----------



## barney (17 February 2021)

Not a great day for this little battler, but not totally unexpected given their recent time in the doldrums.

Charts are just my own inner (Short term) mumblings for my own reference so please take with a grain of salt

Yesterday I was convinced "the cat was out of the bag"

Today there looks to be a couple of possibilities.  

Next few days will tell the story as always, but my crystal balls which were over the fence and running for the end zone, lol


Are a little cloudier


----------



## barney (18 February 2021)

That " *18* " cent level has received some solid buying at times today. Churning away on modest Volume.

18 or above all is well    See how it closes.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 April 2021)

CBA have seemingly put $1m in to one of ID8's subsidiaries. 

It has jumped 3.5% today. 

I do like roller coasting. Again though, it's a bit like Diageo putting $10,000 into the Dajarra Hotel. 

gg


----------



## barney (12 April 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> CBA have seemingly put $1m in to one of ID8's subsidiaries.
> 
> It has jumped 3.5% today.
> 
> ...



It is a fair step up from CBA's last input though Garps

And baby steps are better than no steps of course.


----------



## verce (19 August 2021)

Identitii, 3 minute pitch at The Summit
					

This is "Identitii, 3 minute pitch at The Summit" by Team Start Path on Vimeo, the home for high quality videos and the people who love them.




					vimeo.com
				




a few years old now, but probably the most succinct summary of how the platform works that I can find. Keen to hear others opinions.


----------



## barney (19 August 2021)

verce said:


> Identitii, 3 minute pitch at The Summit
> 
> 
> This is "Identitii, 3 minute pitch at The Summit" by Team Start Path on Vimeo, the home for high quality videos and the people who love them.
> ...



Ended up selling this little fella back in May when it broke Support.  That turned out to be the correct thing to do.

Lost a little overall but I gave it plenty of wiggle room

Probably not a bad time to consider accumulating a few now for anyone who likes the technology.

Market Cap of only $10 mill and around $3.5 mill in the bank.  Healthy Cash - M/cap ratio but been going downwards for a while.


----------



## So_Cynical (19 August 2021)

ID8 just not getting any traction, good tech thats timely and relevant and mostly getting ignored.


----------



## barney (19 August 2021)

So_Cynical said:


> ID8 just not getting any traction, good tech thats timely and relevant and mostly getting ignored.



Yeah, it seems so @So_Cynical 

The lack of new customers has made life difficult for them I guess?

The current Covid climate has made life difficult for lots a "prospective" Companies I assume. 

That aside I'm almost tempted to start accumulating a few again for further down the track .....


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 August 2021)

barney said:


> Yeah, it seems so @So_Cynical
> 
> The lack of new customers has made life difficult for them I guess?
> 
> ...




I bought back in a while ago against reason but on gut and after much angst can now say to paraphrase Mick Dundee “This is a chart” 







gg


----------



## barney (31 August 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I bought back in a while ago against reason but on gut and after much angst can now say to paraphrase Mick Dundee “This is a chart” gg




Yeah well done GG .... 

I saw the initial rumble in the price a few days ago but the  "update" Announcement on 25th August gave no obvious reason/clue

Next thing we get 4 rapid fire  Announcements on 26th August (still no clue)

Followed by the Annual Report Presentation 2 hours later which contains:-

*"Breaking News"*  .. Letter of intent with Citibank  (at the head of the Report)

Don't have to be a rocket scientist to work out that those in the know ... *already knew* about the Citibank deal 

I'm not dirty about it as it happens all the time especially at the Spec end .... Just wish I'd read between the lines a bit better. lol


----------



## frugal.rock (6 September 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I bought back in a while ago against reason but on gut and after much angst can now say to paraphrase Mick Dundee “This is a chart”



Thats not a chart, this is a chart...
I hadn't realised the price had got so low recently and didn't see the posts either.....damn home schooling

Still in there Garps?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 September 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Thats not a chart, this is a chart...
> I hadn't realised the price had got so low recently and didn't see the posts either.....damn home schooling
> 
> Still in there Garps?
> ...



Still in. 

Last time this happened this monster pushed up to 42c in a day only to close close to 30c from memory. I sold the following day for 23c.

I do hope it keeps on going as I am a great believer in their technology whatever it is that they do. 

gg


----------



## barney (6 September 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I do hope it keeps on going as I am a great believer in their technology whatever it is that they do.




Lol.   (Garps 2 weeks ago)    (Garps now)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 September 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Still in there Garps?



I rarely manage it, very, very, very rarely, but I got out yesterday on top. 

More ass than class but I'd been there with this little lady before when she became climactic last year and she had said at that juncture            "what sort of a girl do you you think I am?"

To which I replied " It is not what sort of a girl that is in question, but the price."

I'll keep a close eye on her, she's in a high class nunnery atm, and I may re-enter once she has purified herself. 

gg


----------



## frugal.rock (8 September 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I rarely manage it, very, very, very rarely, but I got out yesterday on top.



Well that's grand. 
Sometimes those tall orders and sub mariners get hit. Proper job.

Now, about the rest of your post Mr Garpal Gumnut,...
go and sit outside the principals office and wait there until you are called.
Whilst you are sitting, I suggest you contemplate what you have said and the implications it carries.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 September 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Well that's grand.
> Sometimes those tall orders and sub mariners get hit. Proper job.
> 
> Now, about the rest of your post Mr Garpal Gumnut,...
> ...



Well there is rumour of news, which goes to prove buy on the rumour and sell on the news. 

Perhaps some private Sydney schoolboys will exit today and grasp at their straws after the close, or maybe before. 

Then again I may be wrong. 

gg


----------



## frugal.rock (8 September 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Well there is rumour of news, which goes to prove buy on the rumour and sell on the news.



Where would one find this rumour?

Looks like a nice trade you completed by the chart without knowing your entry though. 
A double bagger or just a measly single? 😂

Inside day today, it may carry on tomorrow?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 September 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Where would one find this rumour?



On page 6 of the ID8 thread on ASF. 

Seriously though one of the barflies here at the hotel thinks he read it in some stock picking rubbish his shell company subscribes to. 

It's a rumour. Sellers are coming in to satisfy gazillions of buyers, so it must be true, whatever it is. 

Sell on the news is what they say. 

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 September 2021)

Just been running through my trades over the last 12 months and ID8 reminds me of AR9 the way it wobbles and falls and jumps. 

Any thoughts @Dona Ferentes or @frugal.rock  ?

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 September 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> ... reminds me of AR9 the way it wobbles and falls and jumps.
> 
> Any thoughts @Dona Ferentes or @frugal.rock  ?



not really. Good trigger recently, but is it going to set the market alight? 

(< I find it hard to make short term money; rather I'd look to find a play that will be around for the longer term , and suffer a few wobbles , waiting and hoping for the impetus, the news, to drive it higher. Whence, a little bit of _free carry_ action should follow, then back to the _watchful waiting_. Has ID8 got the legs? >)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 October 2021)

Identitii is launching a $6 million placement and a $2.4 million rights issue, priced at 16¢ a share, to fund sales, marketing and product development spend.

The $6 million placement can take up to $2 million in over subscriptions, which will need shareholder approval at the annual general meeting.

The rights issue is for 1 share for every 10 shares held by eligible shareholders. It was capped at $2.4 million and not underwritten.

The company’s flagship product is a cloud platform called Overlay+ which allows customers to securely manage transaction data internally, with counterparties and with regulators such as AUSTRAC.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 November 2021)

I must admit that ID8 is now associated in my mind with Shakespeare’s Mistress Quickly.

One never knows what the next act will reveal. The private Sydney schoolboys running this show have arranged a CR and dilution but a Master Armstrong appears to have become a “not a significant holder”. Don’t ask me what’s happening. Popcorn thank you and a VB from the eskie.

The chart is underwhelming for the space they occupy. I’ll get in again. Not yet.





gg


----------



## frugal.rock (29 December 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> The chart is underwhelming for the space they occupy. I’ll get in again. Not yet.



Perhaps there's some life left yet in the old underpants elastic?

Am reluctant to call anything a breakout in this lower volume period.  Haven't been trading for enough Christmas/New Years periods to have enough AI head data yet... 🤨 

I might consider this for a 2022 year comp entry... Whaddya reckon Garps ?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 January 2022)

Gurgling after CEO Presentation. 

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 June 2022)

I just thought I should update regular followers of this little piglet which is run by a mob of very well connected people out of Sydney. 

As the share price is tanking a mention of Identitii 8 ( don't forget that last I ) and the addition of even more directors is moot.

They have decided for one reason or another following input from Directors Australia ( cheap at the price I am sure ) to replace one resigning Director with 3 more Directors with impeccable connections worldwide and in Australia particularly in finance to assist the growth of the company ..... etc. etc. ... its unique technology ... impeccable financial connections ... etc. etc. 

I won't go on.

Keen followers will remember that many upstanding and sophisticated investors have backed this company on its way down to their alarm.

All the directors look impressive on paper, and two are of the Ms. variety, which is refreshing and as it should be and one is the new CFO. 

I have no idea why the previous CFO left, but the notice sounds all very jolly really. 

The 3 year weekly chart is interesting. 

Could somebody send me a PM when it prepares to shoot back up to 30-40c for those few days every year.   






gg


----------



## Country Lad (5 June 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I have no idea why the previous CFO left, but the notice sounds all very jolly really.




Yes, very interesting. The announcement goes along the lines of -  _Today I m advising of the CFO's resignation. He left yesterday._


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 July 2022)

As of June 30th this little piglet still had 3 quarters of funding left to do whatever they do. 

The large board full of the well-connected and executives are still being paid.  

Not a bad earner if you can get it. 

$1000 worth of shares traded today. 

gg


----------



## frugal.rock (18 August 2022)

Chart update only


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 December 2022)

For those ASF members not given to kennel watching a number of announcements from ID8. 



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02612289-40NV9LIM052EQINMV56L1MOACT/pdf?access_token=0007OdOHfybWb4E0zb1ZarZmpNVS
		


HSBC which I believe was one of the first customers for ID8's regulatory changing tech has terminated the contract. Fortunately the contract has cost more to service for ID8 than fees earned.

What a win ...

Oh, and this has extended the runway for the company. I thought they were an IT bizzo. It is not an easy feat to extend a runway. There is often a bump left at the extension point.

The latest notice is sad so get your tissues out. 

A non-renounceable offer was 90% undersubscribed as were the attached options. The "Shortfall" ( a lovely word ) is being set to market between now and March which should allow two or three more board meetings to really get the company moving onwards and upwards or sideways or possibly further down.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02591637-0OLNVIHLRA0QB0FDEECFCR0CU4/pdf?access_token=0007OdOHfybWb4E0zb1ZarZmpNVS
		


In late October from memory the entity's appC 8.5 had just over 1 quarter of moolah left but had plans to decrease expenditure and has a number of feelers in countries such as Singapore and NZ. I believe it also gets government grants from time to time. 

It also was looking forward to a $4m. injection from the Capital Raising mentioned above which raised less than I've seen on a poker table after a country race meeting. This is what is called a "Shortfall" when you have 4 Aces and your opponent has a low straight flush.

Interesting times for ID8.

gg


----------

